# 20L boxes of cream sherry



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Where can you find 20L boxes of cream sherry in Spain?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jerez??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cream sherry is made specifically for the English market and is a blend of different types of sherry, one of which is always the very sweet one (dulce) made from the Pedro Ximenez grape.

I'm pretty sure they sell it in the gift shops at the bodegas in Jerez, especially Harveys (now part of the Beam group) but I haven't seen it in supermarkets and certainly not in 20l containers.

If you want to contact Harveys directly, the email address on their website Winery Beam Global España  is [email protected]


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Why specifically boxes ? - Most bodegas I know of will sell sherry in plastic bottles up to 6 litres, but I have never seen boxes. You must be making a pretty big Trifle with 20L


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I've looked but I can't find your party invite list


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The OP hasn't come back, perhaps he found some and drank it all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:spit:


Alcalaina said:


> The OP hasn't come back, perhaps he found some and drank it all.


----------

